# a mitad de la manzana



## florentinaariza

¿Qué exactamente significa ´a mitad de la manzana´, cuando localizamos algún edificio o algo asi ? 
por ejemplo: La embajada está a mitad de la manzana.

¿Es simplemente decir que está aquí cerca ? 
o 
¿A mitad de la calle? 

También he encontrado esa frase:
_aunque ahora a mitad de la manzana algunos sentimientos depresivos empiezan_

Eso significa algo como ¿ya que estoy a mitad del camino, el cual exige la recuperación?


----------



## Lurrezko

Te adjunto un plano del Ensanche barcelonés. Cada uno de los cuadraditos es una manzana.

Tu segundo ejemplo no tiene sentido para mí.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pues creo que ya está explicado lo que es una manzana...

Sin embargo, he de decir que no tiene mucho sentido decir que un edificio está a mitad de la manzana (en mitad del «cuadrado»), porque sería de muy difícil acceso (se asume que estaría rodeado por casas o más edificios por todos los lados). Lo más lógico es decir que está a mitad de la cuadra, no de la manzana.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Saúl Ortega said:


> Pues creo que ya está explicado lo que es una manzana...
> 
> Sin embargo, he de decir que no tiene mucho sentido decir que un edificio está a mitad de la manzana (en mitad del «cuadrado»), porque sería de muy difícil acceso (se asume que estaría rodeado por casas o más edificios por todos los lados). Lo más lógico es decir que está a mitad de la cuadra, no de la manzana.


 
En España una manzana es lo mismo que una cuadra en Latinoamérica.

Saludos


----------



## florentinaariza

Muchas gracias 

y una pregunta más:

¿Si estando en Sudamérica diga ´a mitad de la manzana´ eso significará que no hay ningún acceso fácil, a lo que está por allí dentro ?
¿Por ejemplo ninguna calle o pasillo etc. ?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En España una manzana es lo mismo que una cuadra en Latinoamérica.
> 
> Saludos


Oh. ¿Y cómo llaman a las manzanas? 

Varias manzanas. Por lo general una manzana tiene cuatro cuadras, pero las hay de tres (como la de rojo en la imagen.).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí una manzana es lo que ha puesto Lurrezko, es rectangular o cuadrangular.

Saludos


----------



## Saúl Ortega

florentinaariza said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> y una pregunta más:
> 
> ¿Si estando en Sudamérica diga ´a mitad de la manzana´ eso significará que no hay ningún acceso fácil, a lo que está por allí dentro ?
> ¿Por ejemplo ninguna calle o pasillo etc. ?


Digamos que no existen edificios ni casas en mitad de una manzana. (O, existirán algunas excepciones, pero no es lo común).


----------



## Saúl Ortega

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por aquí una manzana es lo que ha puesto Lurrezko, es rectangular o cuadrangular.
> 
> Saludos


Primero dices que en España una manzana es lo que para nosotros una cuadra, y ahora dices que una manzana es lo mismo que para nosotros...  No te entiendo... 

Explícate, por favor.


----------



## florentinaariza

muchas gracias !


----------



## emm1366

Hola Saúl:

Parece que no compartimos la misma idea de "manzana". Siempre he asociado esta palabra a un bloque de casas cuadrado o rectangular y por eso decimos "cuadra".


> (Del lat. tardío _quadra_, un cuadrado).


Cuando hablamos de "mitad de cuadra" no entendemos "dentro de la cuadra" sino "a uno de los lados".

Lo que digo va más allá de las definiciones. Simplemente es nuestro argot.

Edito:

Cuadra y manzana son sinónimos en mi región.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo tampoco entiendo ná.
Por acá las manzanas también son medianamente cuadradas, aunque en estricto rigor se entiende por manzana al área encerrada por cuatro calles.
La cuadra es una medida de distancia y varía máaaaaas o menos entre 80 y 120 metros de largo.
Que un edificio esté en medio de una manzana no es de lo más normal, pero tampoco es para sorprenderse tanto, hay propiedades muy grandes.  Una embajada o un museo, por poner dos ejemplos, podrían estar en medio de una manzana y rodeados por áreas verdes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Saúl Ortega

emm1366 said:


> Cuadra y manzana son sinónimos en mi región.


Ah, caray. ¿Y cómo llaman a las cuadras? (o sea, a cada lado del bloque)...


PD: Vaya lío, esto se está poniendo interesantísimo...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Saúl Ortega said:


> Oh. ¿Y cómo llaman a las manzanas?
> 
> Varias manzanas. Por lo general una manzana tiene cuatro cuadras, pero las hay de tres (como la de rojo en la imagen.).


 
Creo que tenía el concepto equivocado, cuando vemos alguna telenovela sudamericana asimilamos cuadra con manzana. Según tu imagen cuadra es el lado de la manzana (rectángulo o triángulo), ¿es así?

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Siempre hay alguno que atornilla al revés.

_


----------



## Saúl Ortega

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Creo que tenía el concepto equivocado, cuando vemos alguna telenovela sudamericana asimilamos cuadra con manzana. Según tu imagen cuadra es el lado de la manzana (rectángulo o triángulo), ¿es así?


Es correcto. Pero sigo con la duda: ¿En España también es así, o es diferente?



Vampiro said:


> Siempre hay alguno que atornilla al revés.
> 
> _


Jajajajaja... cierto...


----------



## florentinaariza

¿Y puedo decir, que un edificio está a mitad de la manzana, tomando en cuenta sólo el hecho, de que esté dentro de un cuadrado creado por las *cuatro calles *cruzandose? (como enmarcado por ellas)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo no veo problema:

- Siga por esta calle y a la mitad de la próxima manzana está el Banco XXX

Aunque la verdad actualmente yo no he oído mucho usar manzana. En mi época de niño en mi Cartagena (España) natal sí se usaba.

Saludos


----------



## emm1366

Saúl Ortega said:


> Ah, caray. ¿Y cómo llaman a las cuadras? (o sea, a cada lado del bloque)...
> 
> 
> PD: Vaya lío, esto se está poniendo interesantísimo...


Desde el punto de vista de las definiciones "cuadra" y "manzana" son lo mismo pero me quedo con tu idea. En mi región la cuadra también es uno de los lados de la manzana. Es un poco ambiguo; si en las noticias dicen que un avión cayó y arrasó dos cuadras no sabría decirte si son dos cuadrados o dos calles a lo largo de dos manzanas.

_________________

Edito de nuevo:

Me quedo con el bloque completo


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo creo que en España manzana y cuadra son lo mismo.

Y al menos por mi zona las manzanas siguen vigentes, Paco...


----------



## Lurrezko

Cómo os gusta discutir... En puridad, *a mitad de una manzana* debería ser en el centro de la (dichosa) manzana, pero en España (donde no se usa la palabra cuadra), si una casa está a mitad de una manzana está a la mitad de cualquiera de las cuatro calles que la delimitan.


----------



## florentinaariza

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Cómo os gusta discutir... En puridad, *a mitad de una manzana* debería ser en el centro de la (dichosa) manzana, pero en España (donde no se usa la palabra cuadra), si una casa está a mitad de una manzana está a la mitad de cualquiera de las cuatro calles que la delimitan.




gracias !


----------



## jorgema

*Cuadra* y *manzan*a no son lo mismo, no en Perú por lo menos. La *manzana* es como ya explicaron algunos el área encerrada por cuatro calles (a veces tres). Se entiende que es un área edificada, aunque hay parques que ocupan el área de una manzana. 
La *cuadra* es una división de las calles, que varía en longitud, pero una media serían cien metros lineales. La cuadra incluye los dos lados de la calle, por lo tanto, incluye usualmente los lados de dos manzanas que se miran. Pero hay cuadras que por cada lado pueden incluir dos manzanas (especialmente cuando las manzanas no son todas de tamaño regular).
Una *calle* tiene varias cuadras a lo largo de su extensión, aunque también hay calles que no tienen más que una.


----------



## Lurrezko

florentinaariza said:


> gracias !



¿Sigues confundida? Estás en Barcelona, y le dices al taxista: "Calle Balmes, entre Provença y Rosselló. Déjeme a mitad de la manzana". El taxista te parará en la calle Balmes, en el punto medio entre las dos calles. No sé si me explico...


----------



## florentinaariza

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Sigues confundida? Estás en Barcelona, y le dices al taxista: "Calle Balmes, entre Provença y Rosselló. Déjeme a mitad de la manzana". El taxista te parará en la calle Balmes, en el punto medio entre las dos calles. No sé si me explico...




si le digo eso al taxista de Barcelona, pues él me va a responder algo como: Soc culee, parlame catalá 

no, no Con la ayuda de Google Maps he conseguido aclararmelo ! Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

florentinaariza said:


> si le digo eso al taxista de Barcelona, pues él me va a responder algo como: Soc culee, parlame catalá



La situación idiomática frecuente es la inversa, créeme.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá no hay manzanas triangulares, eso se llama “punta de diamante”.
En resumen, en Chile:
Manzana: área de aproximadamente 10000 m2 (considerando que la rodean cuadras de 100 m de largo, que es lo “normal”) 
Cuadra: longitud de una calle de esquina a esquina. Una cuadra estándar son 100 metros.

O sea, tal como dice el denostado y vilipendiado DRAE: 

*cuadra.*
*8. *f. Espacio de una calle comprendido entre dos esquinas; lado de una manzana.
*10. *f._ Am._ Medida de longitud, variable según los países, y comprendida más o menos entre los 100 y 150 m.

*manzana.*
*2. *f. Espacio urbano, edificado o destinado a la edificación, generalmente cuadrangular, delimitado por calles por todos sus lados.
_


----------



## emm1366

> Cuadra
> De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Una cuadra puede hacer referencia a :
> 
> Una medida de longitud que está formada por 100 ó 150 varas dependiendo del país. En Argentina, la cuadra mide 150 varas de 0,866 m, es decir 129,9 m aproximadamente. También se la usa como medida de superficie que usan los agricultores para medir la tierra cultivada. Equivale a 6.400 metros cuadrados. ( En colombia )
> En urbanismo, cuadra es cada uno de los lados de una manzana (ej: en Mercedes (B) una cuadra mide 80 m).
> Una caballeriza donde se refugian animales de monta y tiro como caballos o burros.
> En hípica se llama así a un equipo de caballos y jinetes. Mayoritariamente esos caballos se utilizan también en la cría.


 
Parece que sería correcto entender una cuadra como algo cuadrado pero apoyo a todos en la idea de que la cuadra es la calle en la que vivimos.

Para el ejemplo que puse del avión que arrasa la cuadra debería explicarse si se trata solo de la calle o de todo el cuadrado de 6.400 metros cuya definición parece que es válida únicamente por estos lares.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

¡¡¡No me han respondido!!! 

¿Cómo llaman en España a las cuadras?  (los lados de las manzanas)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Manzanas (y a las manzanas también). Mira los mensajes 20 y 21.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Manzanas (y a las manzanas también). Mira los mensajes 20 y 21.


 ¿Cómo? ¿Y entonces cómo las diferencian? Digo, quizás en contextos callejeros se puedan diferenciar por el contexto, pero en contextos técnicos de urbanidad e ingeniería civil, por ejemplo, ¡tienen que poder diferenciarse!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vaya _usté_ a saber cómo. Yo solo puedo hablar del uso cotidiano, y ya te digo que las llamamos manzanas...


----------



## Lurrezko

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Y entonces cómo las diferencian? Digo, quizás en contextos callejeros se puedan diferenciar por el contexto, pero en contextos técnicos de urbanidad e ingeniería civil, por ejemplo, ¡tienen que poder diferenciarse!



No es necesario, en contextos de urbanidad ya cambiamos la frase:

_- ¡Déjame a mitad de la manzana, capullo!
- Déjeme ud. a mitad de la manzana, si es tan amable_ (con urbanidad)


----------



## torrebruno

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¡¡¡No me han respondido!!!
> 
> ¿Cómo llaman en España a las cuadras?  (los lados de las manzanas)


Son las vías por donde se transita.
Dependiendo de su entidad, pueden llamarse:
-callejón
-rua
-calle
-avenida
-alameda
...y alguna más que se me quedará en el tintero.

Un saludito


----------



## Ibermanolo

Saúl Ortega said:


> Ah, caray. ¿Y cómo llaman a las cuadras? (o sea, a cada lado del bloque)...
> 
> 
> PD: Vaya lío, esto se está poniendo interesantísimo...


 

A ambas cosas las llamamos manzanas, no existe una palabra para nombrar los lados de una manzana. Si te piden una indicación en la calle le dirás que tiene que pasar dos manzanas (en este caso al tratarse de uno de los lados de la manzana entiendo que ustedes dirían que tiene que pasar dos cuadras).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Dejando toda estrictez de lado, mi oscuro pensamiento es que en mi barrio cuadra vale por uno de los lados de la manzana y por la manzana misma. Manzana, en cambio, solo es el espacio rectangular o triangular delimitado por las calles que lo rodean. 
Me quedan dudas en cuanto al significado que el DRAE indica como americano: medida de longitud comprendida más o menos entre los 100 y 150 metros. Hasta donde yo sé, que es poco, en mi país una cuadra es una medida de superficie, no de longitud: una cuadra de campo equivale aproximadamente al 70% de una hectárea.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No es necesario, en contextos de urbanidad ya cambiamos la frase:
> 
> _- ¡Déjame a mitad de la manzana, capullo!
> - Déjeme ud. a mitad de la manzana, si es tan amable_ (con urbanidad)


ajajajajajajajajajaj... Debí suponerlo... 




torrebruno said:


> Son las vías por donde se transita.
> Dependiendo de su entidad, pueden llamarse:
> -callejón
> -rua
> -calle
> -avenida
> -alameda
> ...y alguna más que se me quedará en el tintero.


¡No es lo mismo!


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Dejando toda estrictez de lado, mi oscuro pensamiento es que en mi barrio cuadra vale por uno de los lados de la manzana y por la manzana misma. Manzana, en cambio, solo es el espacio rectangular o triangular delimitado por las calles que lo rodean.
> Me quedan dudas en cuanto al significado que el DRAE indica como americano: medida de longitud comprendida más o menos entre los 100 y 150 metros. Hasta donde yo sé, que es poco, en mi país una cuadra es una medida de superficie, no de longitud: una cuadra de campo equivale aproximadamente al 70% de una hectárea.



Como dije, en Perú una cuadra comprende los dos lados de una calle, entendiendo que la calle corre entre dos manzanas. Es decir que la cuadra comprende un lado de cada manzana. 
Y las calles pueden ser alamedas, avenidas, jirones, paseos, e incluso callejones, pero todas se dividen en cuadras, no en manzanas. Estas no se entienden como una subdivisión de las calles, sino como una subdivisión de los terrenos urbanos. 
Cuando se da una dirección, siempre se tiene que referir al nombre de la calle, y luego a la numeración de la cuadra. La única excepción es en los casos de terrenos recién urbanizados, en los que las calles todavía no están consolidadas. Entonces las direcciones se dan en relación a la manzana y los lotes en los que está ha sido dividida por sus cuatro lados.


----------



## Realice

jorgema said:


> Como dije, en Perú una cuadra comprende los dos lados de una calle, entendiendo que la calle corre entre dos manzanas.


Partiendo de que en España (como ya ha quedado claro) no hay un equivalente para 'cuadra', a lo que Jorgema llama 'cuadra' yo le llamo 'tramo' de una calle. Es poco preciso, desde luego, porque 'tramo' es un término más general... pero si yo le digo a un taxista _'Déjame en esta calle, al principio del próximo tramo'_, él entiende que ha de parar cuando haya rebasado la siguiente travesía y esté al comienzo del lateral de la siguiente manzana.

(Claro que en Valencia tanto 'cuadra' como 'tramo' son términos innecesarios, porque en esta ciudad tienen la insólita costumbre de cambiar el nombre de las calles casi en cada cruce (una calle perfectamente recta de apenas trescientos metros puede recibir tres nombres distintos si está dividida en tres trozos por dos travesías), así que el siguiente tramo o la siguiente cuadra es simplemente la calle X en vez de la calle Y. Eso sí, no he visto nunca este curioso hábito municipal en ningún otro lugar)


----------



## jorgema

Realice said:


> (Claro que en Valencia tanto 'cuadra' como 'tramo' son términos innecesarios, porque en esta ciudad tienen la insólita costumbre de cambiar el nombre de las calles casi en cada cruce (una calle perfectamente recta de apenas trescientos metros puede recibir tres nombres distintos si está dividida en tres trozos por dos travesías), así que el siguiente tramo o la siguiente cuadra es simplemente la calle X en vez de la calle Y. Eso sí, no he visto nunca este curioso hábito municipal en ningún otro lugar)



Lo que mencionas de Valencia se aplicaba a las calles en la antigua Lima y creo que en cada una de las ciudades antiguas fundadas por los españoles en el Perú: cada cuadra era considerada una calle distinta con su propio nombre.


----------



## J.A.I.M.E.

Vampiro said:


> Por acá no hay manzanas triangulares, eso se llama “punta de diamante”.
> En resumen, en Chile:
> Manzana: área de aproximadamente 10000 m2 (considerando que la rodean cuadras de 100 m de largo, que es lo “normal”)
> Cuadra: longitud de una calle de esquina a esquina. Una cuadra estándar son 100 metros.
> 
> O sea, tal como dice el denostado y vilipendiado DRAE:
> 
> *cuadra.*
> *8. *f. Espacio de una calle comprendido entre dos esquinas; lado de una manzana.
> *10. *f._ Am._ Medida de longitud, variable según los países, y comprendida más o menos entre los 100 y 150 m.
> 
> *manzana.*
> *2. *f. Espacio urbano, edificado o destinado a la edificación, generalmente cuadrangular, delimitado por calles por todos sus lados.
> _


 
Hola compatriota:
Nunca había hecho esa distinción, para mí toda la vida han sido sinónimos, y creo que para la mayoría de la gente en Chile son sinónimos.

Mi madre usa "manzana", y yo digo "cuadra", ya que considero que decir "manzana" es algo, no sé, ¿antiguo?

Siempre digo "a mitad de cuadra".


----------



## Vampiro

J.A.I.M.E. said:


> Hola compatriota:
> Nunca había hecho esa distinción, para mí toda la vida han sido sinónimos, y creo que para la mayoría de la gente en Chile son sinónimos.
> 
> Mi madre usa "manzana", y yo digo "cuadra", ya que considero que decir "manzana" es algo, no sé, ¿antiguo?
> 
> Siempre digo "a mitad de cuadra".


Yo diría que la mayoría de la gente en Chile sale a dar una vuelta  a la manzana si quiere salir a tomar un poco de aire, o camina algunas cuadras para tomar el Metro, por dar dos ejemplos simples.
A los más viejitos el médico les recomienda que caminen algunas cuadras diarias para mantenerse activos, y no falta quien en la noche de Año Nuevo, justo al dar las doce, sale a dar una vuelta a la manzana con una maleta para asegurarse de tener algún viaje durante el año que comienza.
A lo mejor en tu barrio, o más aún, en tu familia, es distinto, pero nunca he escuchado ni a mi bisabuela decir que tiene que caminar tres manzanas para ir a comprar el pan.
Siempre hay excepciones que confirman la regla.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

florentinaariza said:


> ¿Qué exactamente significa ´a mitad de la manzana´, cuando localizamos algún edificio o algo asi ?
> por ejemplo: La embajada está a mitad de la manzana.
> 
> ¿Es simplemente decir que está aquí cerca ?
> o
> ¿A mitad de la calle?
> 
> También he encontrado esa frase:
> _aunque ahora a mitad de la manzana algunos sentimientos depresivos empiezan_
> 
> Eso significa algo como ¿ya que estoy a mitad del camino, el cual exige la recuperación?




Quizá te sorprenda, *Florentina*, pero en el lenguaje _de a pie_ (o _de a taxi_), es decir, en lenguaje poco académico, por estos barrios decimos *a mitad de la calle* o, incluso, *a media calle*, tal y como tú misma apuntas. Eso no quiere decir que esté en medio de la calzada, entre los coches que van y vienen, sino a medio camino entre una esquina y otra. 

Por otro lado, abundando en lo que tú misma también sugerías, también decimos *a mitad de la manzana*, pese a que esta sea un cuadrado y no una una línea recta como la cuadra.


----------



## totor

Había borrado este post, porque me pareció que Víctor lo mencionaba, pero en realidad no está muy claro, y como Lurrezko puso



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tu segundo ejemplo no tiene sentido para mí.



y, como se dice, lo que abunda no daña, pues opto por reponerlo:



florentinaariza said:


> _aunque ahora a mitad de la manzana algunos sentimientos depresivos empiezan_



Me parece que nadie habló de esta segunda cuestión (y si es así pido disculpas).

A mi juicio, el sentido de esto es bastante sencillo:

Mientras camino [y justo en la mitad de lo que para nosotros es una cuadra], comienzan a surgir algunos sentimientos depresivos…


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

totor said:


> A mi juicio, el sentido de esto es bastante sencillo:
> 
> Mientras camino [y justo en la mitad de lo que para nosotros es una cuadra], comienzan a surgir algunos sentimientos depresivos…


Aunque también podía estar comiendo fruta... nunca se sabe cuando le va a atacar la melancolía a uno


----------



## totor

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Aunque también podía estar comiendo fruta... nunca se sabe cuando le va a atacar la melancolía a uno



O en el medio de una festichola abracadabrante, eso por supuesto…


----------



## florentinaariza

Víctor Pérez said:


> Quizá te sorprenda, *Florentina*, pero en el lenguaje _de a pie_ (o _de a taxi_), es decir, en lenguaje poco académico, por estos barrios decimos *a mitad de la calle* o, incluso, *a media calle*, tal y como tú misma apuntas. Eso no quiere decir que esté en medio de la calzada, entre los coches que van y vienen, sino a medio camino entre una esquina y otra.
> 
> Por otro lado, abundando en lo que tú misma también sugerías, también decimos *a mitad de la manzana*, pese a que esta sea un cuadrado y no una una línea recta como la cuadra.



¡Gracias, Victor !
Me gustó mucho, como habías expresado todas tus ideas-o sea como si todas fueran mías ^^
"tal y como tú misma apuntas."
" abundando en lo que tú misma también sugerías"
^^ 

Pero no, en serio muchas gracias. 
Bueno, a todos. 
Aunque me falte mucho vocabulario básico, pues parece, que podría tomar parte en una discusión muy sofisticada sobre las manzanas y las cuadras.


----------



## Kcris

Si bien, como dice el compatriota chupasangre, no es lo mismo salir a _dar una vuelta a la manzana_ que _una vuelta a la cuadra, _en el contexto de la frase original expuesta de la embajada, se entiende a la perfección la intención y ambas son equivalentes... al menos, por mi barrio.


----------

